
ISIS and the neuroscience of brutality - asgard1024
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22830471-000-syndrome-e-can-neuroscience-explain-the-executioners-of-isis/
======
brudgers
Full title "Is Evil a Disease: ISIS and the NeuroScience of Brutality".
Original title before events in Paris was "Roots of Brutality".

